# Looking for a review on ts6 140



## eric1066 (Dec 1, 2010)

We're buying a brand new ts6 140 and just curious what others who have them have had any troubles or what they think of them. We have a snow plow business that we us then on with the inverted snowblowers and we use it on our 500 acre hay operation in New York. I'm going to use it to mow with ( 13' 313 nh moco ) and bale with ( nh 5070 )


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

I've driven our neighbors ts6 120 and liked it. Does it have super steer option? For plowing snow that would be a great option. Have it on our t6070, same size as what you're looking at but older series. You can really spin around in small area, and lets you tow from the weight bracket. No digging around the axle with a chain. Should work great on moco, might be a little big for the 5070 baler, but should run it fine.


----------



## eric1066 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok thank you


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have never driven the tractor you're asking about but I did learn When shopping for new tractors for years ago the TV series and the TSC Reeds tractors are two different creatures we had a ts6040 up on the farm to demonstrate. We like the engine it was strong but at that time it had a different reverser and different transmission than the t series tractors. The TS tractors were using a mechanical reverser which we really weren't impressed with. The price was right on the tractor but the transmission turned us away then they were using a very durable transmission the old Ford 8 speed dual power and the killer was sixth gear maxed out at 7 mph. 7th Gear maxed out at 14 mph. And 8 gear was a road speed. Then you had a dual power switch and you could flip that and reduce any one of the eight gears down a bit.. if it is a t s series tractor you're looking at the engine you'll be pleased with check to see that the transmission will fill the bill before you buy


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When I sent this from my phone something changed ,,typo the Ts tractors and the T series tractors are two different tractors


----------



## eric1066 (Dec 1, 2010)

Very interesting


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

like i said I've only driven neighbors, but it was nice for running the round baler.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is it a 4 cylinder or 6 cylinder? The 6 is an incredible engine very good on fuel and crazy powerful. The 4.5 liter 4 cylinder is also very strong but loves its fuel.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I just went and looked at a Ts120 yesterday. The rear fenders we're pretty floppy. Interior was cheap and uncomfortable for the 5 minutes I was in it. 4 cyl powerplant I just can't do it. Rearend was substantial loader appears very beefy. Excellent visibility. It's be a great chore tractor for me but I couldn't spend all day in it. Price is also very enticing. Ts 6 120


----------



## eric1066 (Dec 1, 2010)

I know that's why we bought our ts6 110 but the same problem is that the seat is very uncomfortable, it's a great tractor for picking up bale packs but definitely lacks the power to mow with. And it's a 4 cal not a 6 I'd have to go to a T6 to get that and that's not in the budget just yet. So I went with the ts6 140 to mow with ( nh 313 ) 13' hydraswing moco and run our other inverted snowblower on for our plowing business.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

I just picked up a used 4x4 TS6.120.

2013 , 1500 hours , Cab, $40,000 CAD.

I am very happy with it so far, but all I've done is bring it home so far and look at it.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a TS6-110 that I use for hay operation. I use it to mow, ted and square bale. It has all the power I need for 1st - 4th cutting Lacks hydraulic flow for mower, NH7230. A little slow raising mower. No issues square baling with NH5060 pulling a Kuhns AE10.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

So far so good.

Used it to pull the hay wagon and ship wagons of bales to feedlot.

I am planning to take it into a local shop for a once over. It's in good condition but I bought it private and just want to ensure everything is in check.





  








TS120 in Action




__
BisonMan


__
Sep 7, 2020


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's fantastic deal from what I've seen locally.



BisonMan said:


> I just picked up a used 4x4 TS6.120.
> 
> 2013 , 1500 hours , Cab, $40,000 CAD.
> 
> I am very happy with it so far, but all I've done is bring it home so far and look at it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Those tractors have the old strait mechanical reverser with the old Ford 8 speed transmission and some do not have dual power.The ones with only 8 speeds will really be marginal for hay work finding the right gear


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I missed that, wondered how the heck he got a proper T6 so cheap!



endrow said:


> Those tractors have the old strait mechanical reverser with the old Ford 8 speed transmission and some do not have dual power.The ones with only 8 speeds will really be marginal for hay work finding the right gear


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The Ts series is a good bullet proof tractor . if you can get by with the tranny it is an excellent choice .All mechanical even the pto . I would buy one in a heartbeat if it was the right price with dual power.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

slowzuki said:


> I missed that, wondered how the heck he got a proper T6 so cheap!


It was actually on the market for at least 3 months. It was the first tractor I looked at, but I wasn't really sure about tractor priciing generally. After a couple months I went back and made the deal a week or two before haying.

It was advertised in Kijiji for 45K as a private deal. I think it came down to 2 things:

- The guys were good farmers but not great sales people, or responders on kijiji. I went out there one time and was basically told the keys were in it and to take it for a spin.

- They have a big operation, and selling the farm wasn't a huge deal to them. But they wanted payment by Cheque / Cash. I think for a tractor this size, alot of the bigger guys with deep pockets are buying bigger ones. While the smaller guys didn't have the cash.

Just my personal feeling, but I got lucky for sure!


----------

